# Yellow Perch



## Big Musky (Mar 1, 2011)

What I'm actually thinking about at work.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice vid! That's what I day dream about too. Jumbo perch and slab crappie can't beat it.


----------

